# Bubba Kush and Berry Thunder



## meds4me (Sep 4, 2009)

I was soooo surprised with the "bubba kussh" for my pain relief that i got two clones of it~ The smell was very ...mmmm. narcotic ? and very hashy flavor. Two bong rips and it had me sittin back already startin to smile.:holysheep: 

Berry Thunder; If i can get clones of this one i will~ Very berry tasting but much akin to Mananuska Thunder F. Wow.....Had my ears ringin which is NOT the norm. Very smooth and Heavy narcotic feeling. Def. a nite time med~


----------

